# Best site to buy OPI nail polish?



## Scubagirl

Where is a good site to buy nail polish that won't brank the bank?

Thanks


----------



## Juliaz

you can try ebay - there are several really good vendors but also ball beauty is a great source: ballbeauty - dot - com (sorry, couldn't put a link there)

good luck!


----------



## Aquilah

Have you checked OPI's website? I've noticed though my fave colors aren't on there, and if I remember correctly, they seem to have a lot of LE colors. So, should you check eBay, be careful in case it's an older polish.


----------



## pieced

I checkout the colours in the store, and then I get them on ebay, it's very cheap...


----------



## so_siqqq

I buy most of my OPI and Essie polishes from transdesign.com. It's really cheap. It's about $3-4 for OPI and Essie. Also they have sales for OPI and Essie once in a while.


----------



## Scubagirl

Thanks for all the sites to check out!!!! We all love a deal!


----------



## Lia

For great prices:

8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less

Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture &amp; Equipment

OPI nailpolishes run for about 4 dollars


----------



## periwinkle_sky

Definitely 8tytbeauty.com. OMG, did you see how cheap they are? This site got a million raves from the nail polish addicts over at MUA, and I gave them a try, and I'm hoooooked. I went on a buying spree on that site yesterday and yielded the following:

set of 4: OPI fall collection:

Berry Good Dancers

Rose to the Ovation

Opening Night Champagne

Music Hall Curtain Call

OPI Espresso Your Style (super love this, pretty on my toes!)

Essie Sand of a Beach (love this name! )

Essie Nutmeg

Essie Poppie Cock

China Glaze in Soft Sienna Silks

I also got OPI Ridge Filler to fill out the ridges and natural gaps on my nails.

Can't wait for them!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah

wow ladies thanx for the great info!


----------



## Leony

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitely 8tytbeauty.com. OMG, did you see how cheap they are? This site got a million raves from the nail polish addicts over at MUA, and I gave them a try, and I'm hoooooked. I went on a buying spree on that site yesterday and yielded the following:
set of 4: OPI fall collection:

Berry Good Dancers

Rose to the Ovation

Opening Night Champagne

Music Hall Curtain Call

OPI Espresso Your Style (super love this, pretty on my toes!)

Essie Sand of a Beach (love this name! )

Essie Nutmeg

Essie Poppie Cock

China Glaze in Soft Sienna Silks

I also got OPI Ridge Filler to fill out the ridges and natural gaps on my nails.

Can't wait for them!





Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For great prices:8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less

Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture &amp; Equipment

OPI nailpolishes run for about 4 dollars

OMG thanks soo much girls!I thought this website is the cheapest place to buy OPI online lol.

OPI it's quite expensive here in Japan, it cost me $18 USD just for 1 nail laquer!


----------



## ArcEnCiel

thanks for the sites.


----------



## Nox

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for the sites. Ditto!


----------



## Scubagirl

Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## weedita

eBay or Transdesign.com


----------



## Sheikah

Wow thanks for the links! Here they sell OPI but the colors they have are super boring. Yay! I've never done online nail polish shopping before!


----------



## Jolanka

Thanks girls!!!

I'll go see those websites right away...

See ya!


----------



## chocobon

Thnx for the sites!!


----------



## Bec688

8ty8beauty.com - definately, I love this site.


----------



## duke.bailey

Hey I've checked out 8ty8, transdesign, and head2toe, all so cheap!!! we pay about US$19 for it over here, what a rip off!!!

Does anyone know how much they charge for international shipping though???

xxx


----------



## dusit

I would love to get some OPI nail polishes.. But does anyone know the fees for international shipments? Does this mean that the more nail polishes I purchase, the international shipment fee would be lesser??

====


----------



## Sheikah

I just megahauled in 8ty8, can't wait to get my order and post all the awesome colors!!!


----------



## dusit

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just megahauled in 8ty8, can't wait to get my order and post all the awesome colors!!! great for you!!

but how much did your international shipping cost in total?? thanks.


----------



## Sheikah

Originally Posted by *dusit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif great for you!!but how much did your international shipping cost in total?? thanks.

It costed $11. I'm not sure but I think it's standard, since my friend also bought stuff, the Gigi waxing kit and got also charged $11 for shipping. Could be a coincidence though.
If it is indeed $11 standard, then to make it worthwhile one must buy a bunch of stuff at the same time. I got 15 polishes so it added like 75 cents to each polish.

You can e-mail them too and ask about shipping to your specific location.

HTH!


----------



## LipglossQueen

For the UK girls who don't want to buy internationally beverlybeaute.com has OPI aswell as Essie, CND and all other major nail brands for Â£5 each and Â£5 flat shipping rate (unless it's been changed since).


----------



## LookLovely429

OPI seems to be another great site. There nailpolish is a little more expensive than Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture &amp; Equipment and the sister site but shipping is flat rate $4.95, which is also cool.


----------



## pink.princess

I haven't looked yet, but I know that CVS is starting to carry OPI. I don't know what kind of range they have or the pricing, but it's an option.


----------



## radomocity

How much was shipping for that site? and is the shipping per bottle, like amazon, or on the whole cart?


----------



## allthingsbeauty

> Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the UK girls who don't want to buy internationally beverlybeaute.com has OPI aswell as Essie, CND and all other major nail brands for Â£5 each and Â£5 flat shipping rate (unless it's been changed since).



Thanks for this! I'll check it out  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_http://www.x-livelaughlove-x.blogspot.com_


----------



## magosienne

> Originally Posted by *radomocity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much was shipping for that site? and is the shipping per bottle, like amazon, or on the whole cart?



Which site are you talking about?

8ty8beauty sends a separate invoice for the shipping according to the total weight of the package and the option you chose before (choose well...). Transdesign charges a flat rate box everytime possible but it can only hold a maximum of 5 bottles of polish if memory serves well, and that costs already US$18 in priority international mail. That's about the same amount i paid with the other site last time i did buy from them.

Honestly even though i hate paying that much in my country, i prefer not to order from any of those websites OPI polishes. With the added shipping costs it's no longer worth the hassle. I order China Glaze instead as it's the only way to get that brand for me, but even then i have to look at swatches in order to make sure i will love the colors i buy so that i don't break the piggy bank for the shipping costs.

UK girls, lookfantastic.com has OPI polishes and Essie.


----------



## Dorra

hi,

i view the website 8tybeauty but i cant find opi nail polishes.and the price for th other brand nail polishes is way too cheap..etc..1 bottle is for $3..the price currency is in UK or US??and hw much id=s for the shipping fee to ship in to singapore?/


----------



## swedgal

As far as I know OPI is sold at nailsupplies.us and they ship world wide but I have never ordered from them. Another site is nailetc but I do not feel to recommend it since I am currently in the middle of a dispute with them about an order gone lost (I have a post about that on the board).


----------



## zadidoll

OPI is only legitimately sold only at beauty salons and through authorized dealers. I can buy and sell legitimate OPI since I order and buy through an authorized dealers myself but the thing is you don't know about online stores. Store like Target, Walmart, Fred Meyer, ShopKo and countless others also sell OPI but their distributors end up sanding off the serial numbers. Fake OPIs don't have serial numbers on the bottles. So buyer be ware in where you're purchasing at.


----------



## Dorra

hI,

why is the price for the webiste that u recommend is so cheap??is the currency is in USD ??hw much to ship in to singapore??


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *Dorra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hI,
> 
> why is the price for the webiste that u recommend is so cheap??is the currency is in USD ??hw much to ship in to singapore??


Check BF-Beauty since they're located in China. It might be less expensive to ship from there.


----------



## kacee

has anyone bought from discountopinailpolish.com  they offer free intl shipping, but I don't know if their products are legit.


----------



## swedgal

Hi Kacee!

I also had a look to that site a while ago but I really got suspicious over the free shipping deal. On the other hand I can tell you that I just got my first order from nailsupplies.us and it worked perfect. I picked up the nice stems collection, some polishes from the touring america collection and a couple of china glaze ones, the order arrived in Europe after only 5 days, was perfectly packed and the polishes are defintly original. I used the flat rate shipping option and the polishes still cost me one third of what I would pay in Europe!!!


----------



## kacee

Hi swedgal!

thanks for your endorsement of nailsupplies.us.  I will try buying from them next time.

doesn't discountopinailpolish.com resemble http://www.intbeauty.com.au/distributors.html?  seems they've copied the site except there isn't any address or contact # listed.  very fishy.

sorry to hear you had some trouble with nailetc, but i notice from yr other thread that other people had no problems. i ended up buying from nailetc because they had more brands like zoya and used a 10% off coupon code.  i megahauled 18 bottles inc china glaze, opi, cnd sticky base, nail envy, zoya with shipping paid slightly over US$100, much less compared to what i would pay retail. They responded immediately to confirm my order shipped out.  let's see how long shipping will take and if my order is intact.  can't wait!


----------



## DonnaJ

> Originally Posted by *Dorra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi,
> 
> i view the website 8tybeauty but i cant find opi nail polishes.and the price for th other brand nail polishes is way too cheap..etc..1 bottle is for $3..the price currency is in UK or US??and hw much id=s for the shipping fee to ship in to singapore?/



Dorra, This is an old thread. Check the dates when those sites were recommended, it was years ago. Since then there was some kind of dust up between OPI and these sites and they aren't allowed to sell OPI anymore.


----------



## sheridong

I love ordering off of Amazon.  I find OPI and Essie very cheap and they have a huge variety of different colors and it's always cheap...sometimes around 3 dollars!


----------



## swedgal

Hi kacee!

I have to admit that nailetc at the end did a great job and even if it took time I got my polishes and they responded to my mails in reasonable time so I think you did the right thing ordering there specially if you had a discount. I like to try different sites though and in the future I guess I will test sale-nail.com and beauty4nails-body.co.uk, their range are slightly different and you can order smaller amount.


----------



## apple24

Have anyone bought OPI nail polishes from the website discountopinailpolish.com before?  What was your experience and is it good?

Thanks =)


----------



## Flowerbomb

Hi Swedgal, 

Sale-nail.com is from the same owner as nailetc.com 

That was what I found out when I payed with paypal to salenail. 

Maybe something to take in account with your next order.


----------



## kekeka

I mostly shop on www.herstyle-shop.com for my nail polish, they do have a good amount of O.P.I &amp; Essie nail polish, with the $5.00 flat rate shipping its much better than I pay for my local taxes.


----------



## huchuyu

Hi,

I'm new here but i'm looking for OPI nail polish shop online which can offer cheaper.

I saw some people asking about discountnailpolish online.I ever buy from them but the product is fake product.

When I ask for my shipment status they didnt reply at all. This website is from China.


----------



## zadidoll

OPI is sold on Beauty.com (owned by Drugstore.com which is/was owned by RiteAid).


----------



## megdolla

I just want to say Head2ToeBeauty and 8ty8Beauty doesn't sell OPI anymore. But mbeautylounge does. Sometimes it's the same price, sometimes it's cheaper. The site is run by such nice people. I always am able to get the latest collection from them. 

*edited by Mod*


----------



## ccifuentes28

Hi, I'm looking for a distributor myself of where I can get O.P.I./Essie nail polishes. If you work directly with a distributor, can I get their info.? I'm looking to start selling nail polish. Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *ccifuentes28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, I'm looking for a distributor myself of where I can get O.P.I./Essie nail polishes. If you work directly with a distributor, can I get their info.? I'm looking to start selling nail polish. Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There are some wholesalers however keep in mind unless you're a licensed professional you might not be able to obtain legit OPI through legit channels. I purchase OPI from Ed Wyes, Cosmoprof and The Industry Source as well as directly from OPI Pro - all requires a professional license or salon license.


----------



## barbarella82

Amazon.com has always worked good for me. Lots of variety and sometimes you can even get free shipping.


----------



## vanillei

If anyone is in Toronto, I can get a deal when we purchase together in a bulk, its $6 per OPI, the down side is there is a list of colors that's available. However the list is usually around 120 colors. It doesn't seem to be as cheap as the websites, but at least there is no shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I cannot afford to buy all my polish picks at once :&lt;


----------



## Karli626

Hi!! I'm new here, I join to this to asked you where do you find them because I enter to this page and I didn't find them can you tell me please, thanks


----------



## Dalylah

The best place to buy OPI is in an Ulta store. You can buy it on amazon or other online sites but most of the e-tailers there are not authorized to sell it. This would raise the question of whether or not the product you receive is real or a fake product. You can go to opi.com and click the "Where to find OPI" to find a store locally.


----------



## Amber11

Hi

I get all my polish from www.prettylittlenails.com . They have free worldwide delivery and no minimum orders and always have some really good offers on


----------



## Marcia Costa

Hi!

I want to ask you if you already tried salenail.com?

I was looking for Zoya... if you know any other place that I can buy it online, let me know.

thanks


----------



## digiangel

Nailsupplies.us has terrible service. It says it ships world wide however they charge through the nose for shipping and also i attempted to order 3 times and each time it was cancelled with the excuse that i needed to pay a different way, first by credit card then by paypal and then wire transfer. i'd prefer to pay full price than deal with that site.


----------



## andantesoo

I got my opi nail polish from wowshop.co . They provide good shipping service.


----------



## Cathie

Just got an email from Biglots...all OPI nail polishes are $1.80 !!!!!!


----------



## calgal1

I happened to find an ecrater shop that sells OPI, China Glaze, Zoya and others. most of their OPI is $4.99 and Authentic. They have 100% feedback and are an authorized retailer.

Link is http://lalacquer.ecrater.com


----------



## samarama

you can check http://www.mintlondon.com/


----------



## zadidoll

OPI only authorizes their polishes to be sold from reputable vendors. To buy from unauthorized sites is buying from the gray and even the black market. Worse, there ARE counterfeiters out there.


----------

